# Arching Blades



## WhiteTiger (Dec 6, 2002)

I would like to share the one and only time, so far, I was forced to use my MA to defend myself.

About 3 years ago, I worked afternoon shifts, I stopped for gas on the way home at a place I stopped at a hundred times before.  On my way out a panhandler asked for change, and I told him I had nothing for him.  He then took a step closer, raised his right arm as to point his finger at me, and said "how about you just give me your wal....".  He never finished what he was saying because I launched into Arching Blades, (posted below for anyone you is unfamiliar with the technique or the name).  

MAN did it work, the only problem was there was no elbow or heelclaw, because as I dropped my weight into the second chop, he went face first right into the ground.

I immediately went back inside and called 911 but by the time the cops arrived the guy had taken off.

After calming down, which took about a day, I was high for a month.

This stuff really works!!!

Arcing Blades (AB)
Attack:	A. Right punch
Defense:

A.	Against right punch

S1.	Right inward block to inside of right punch
S1.	Right kick to groin to 12:00
S1.	Left hand covers

S2.	Right foot plants forward between the opponent's legs to 12:00 ... into fighting horse
S2.	Right chop down to right side of neck

3.	Left chop to same side of neck ... drop to left soft bow

4.	Right elbow strikes up thru chin ... shift to horse

5.	Right claw down to face


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteTiger _
> 
> *MAN did it work, the only problem was there was no elbow or heelclaw, because as I dropped my weight into the second chop, he went face first right into the ground.*



What's the problem then? What was you actually expecting of someone kicked in the groin? For him to stand up and fight back? And after the chop?

And hey, the least strikes you need to get rid of him, the better 

Btw, well done:asian:


----------



## WhiteTiger (Dec 6, 2002)

Perhaps I misspoke, it's not that I had a problem with ending the altercation early, but just wanted to let people know how effective it can be.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 6, 2002)

Question to you. Where did that technique come from? Which kenpo association or style are you doing? It looks like delayed sword with a couple of extra moves to it.


----------



## SingingTiger (Dec 6, 2002)

We've got something very similar called "Prance of the Tiger."  The initial block isn't exactly a right inward, and the left chop is inverted (though I think that's implied in your description, given that it's going to the same side of the neck).  I don't know if there's an EPAK technique with that name.

My school is old Parker stuff with some old Tracy stuff mixed in.  That's what I've been told by the owner, anyway.

Rich


----------



## FLY (Dec 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Question to you. Where did that technique come from? Which kenpo association or style are you doing? It looks like delayed sword with a couple of extra moves to it. *



I believe that this question was already answered (and lost?) before the "crash" MT's server experienced recently, so I will answer it again.
Arching Blades is a technique from the blue belt curriculum in Tracy's Kenpo.



> and the left chop is inverted (though I think that's implied in your description, given that it's going to the same side of the neck)



that is correct.

Arching Blades 'B' variation:

s1. right extended outward block to inside of left punch
s1. right side thrust kick to left rib cage
s1. left hand covers.

FLY.
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WhiteTiger _
> *I would like to share the one and only time, so far, I was forced to use my MA to defend myself.
> 
> About 3 years ago, I worked afternoon shifts, I stopped for gas on the way home at a place I stopped at a hundred times before.  On my way out a panhandler asked for change, and I told him I had nothing for him.  He then took a step closer, raised his right arm as to point his finger at me, and said "how about you just give me your wal....".  He never finished what he was saying because I launched into Arching Blades, (posted below for anyone you is unfamiliar with the technique or the name).
> ...



Congrats, from one Tracy practitioner to another!

One question however, did you get HIS wallet?

YOU DID GIVE HIM A PRIVATE LESSON, THEREFORE, PAYMENT WAS DUE!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 25, 2002)

Do you Tracy's guys have any reference material for your techniques. Anything written out that can be looked at. Some stuff I know will be redundent into the AK system but some of the others would be nice to take a look at.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Do you Tracy's guys have any reference material for your techniques. Anything written out that can be looked at. Some stuff I know will be redundent into the AK system but some of the others would be nice to take a look at. *



Sure do! we have our Quick Reference Manuals, as well as the Instructor Manuals, and the somewhat new Picture Manuals.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 25, 2002)

Anything on the internet that someone could read? I thought the kenponet had some but the last time I checked they were gone. With 600 techniques there have to be a couple that are good to know or use as a tool in the back of the mind.


----------



## WhiteTiger (Dec 26, 2002)

To my knowledge all of Tracy's published material is copyrighted, and therefore cannot be reprinted without the Tracy's permission.

The entire Tracy's curriculum is available in:
Quick Reference Manuals
Instructor's Manuals
Video Tape
and some Picture Manuals the entrie series is not yet complete.

I have the Videos, Quick Reference, and the Instructor Manuals all are excellent quality.  You can actually learn the Material from the videos if you begin with a solid Kenpo foundation.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 7, 2003)

For Tracy material on the web, try:

www.kenpousa.com then go to "the art of kenpo."

It doesn't look like the exact Tracy curriculum, but it looks really dang close.

also the Kenponet has a version of the Tracy curriculum through brown (in The Flame).

Lamont


----------



## Dave Simmons (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi Lamont,

Al Tracy will not allow Kenponet to have Tracy techniques displayed apparently a copyright issue.

Stop by sometime on my forum...Take care.

Dave Simmons
http://www.mnkenpo.com


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *For Tracy material on the web, try:
> 
> www.kenpousa.com then go to "the art of kenpo."
> ...




Thanks for posting the link it has quite a bit of good information on it!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 9, 2003)

I can understand where Mr. Tracy is coming from, but I see that as kind of a detriment to the MA commity as whole.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *I can understand where Mr. Tracy is coming from, but I see that as kind of a detriment to the MA commity as whole. *



Hey Hollywood,

You may be right, but in the greater scheme of things, and in this day and age, it is better to be a detriment to the MA community than to the owner of any  copyrights, etc. etc. etc.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan


----------

